# Drill press depth stop.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

If you have ever made a depth stop for your DP I would like to know how you did it.

Thanks


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm sure this is too simple, but if your DP doesn't have a stop, (why would they build one without) you could always use the table height adjustment


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I can imagine how to make one depending on whether there is room between the handle assembly (spokes) and the casing. All mine is on my Delta press is a stop collar that locks to the shaft. If there is room for a collar to fit on the quill shaft then you could drill and tap it for a set screw bolt. Then you could drill the drill head for a pin or bolt for the set screw bolt to stop against. This would give you just under 1 full turn of the handle for depth adjustment.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ghidrah said:


> I'm sure this is too simple, but if your DP doesn't have a stop, (why would they build one without) you could always use the table height adjustment


Ronald it does have a depth stop but it's one of those that operates like a set screw but you hand tighten it. It might as well not have one.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/70978-drill-press-depth-stop.html


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Up & down stops.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry Hawkeye10, I have limited experience with models other than my old Delta the stop is built into the pinion handle.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

hawkeye10 said:


> If you have ever made a depth stop for your DP I would like to know how you did it.


It depends what you already have on your DP. Mine is on the pull-down handle, others have a threaded rod with hex or knurled nut.

Which DP do you have?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Angie I have a Harbor Frieght DP. Their brand name is Central Machinery. The size is between a table top and a floor model. I have been looking for a good used DP for several months but so far I have had no luck.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/70978-drill-press-depth-stop.html


Rick the double nutted stop is what I would love to have on my DP. I know they are a pain to use but at least they work and I really don't need a stop very often.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's one I made last year but it's kind of tedious -


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

I found this on YouTube some time ago from A Cut Above Woodworkings:

A Cut Above Woodworking - 




Some YouTube searches: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=drill+press+depth+stop

Hope this helps.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

difalkner said:


> Here's one I made last year but it's kind of tedious ........





Murtu01 said:


> I found this on YouTube some time ago from A Cut Above Woodworkings:......


There doesn't appear to be a depth bar on the harbor freight DP's. They use a collar on the pull-down handles center. I have the same problem, no depth bar.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Woodsmith issue 221 for October has the plans for a very nice depth stop that can also be used to hold the quill at a set depth, as for sanding applications. It is on my to do list. :yes4:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

rcp612 said:


> Woodsmith issue 221 for October has the plans for a very nice depth stop that can also be used to hold the quill at a set depth, as for sanding applications. It is on my to do list. :yes4:


But I don't subscribe to Woodsmith. Can you post a link or picture?


----------

